# Property Price Watch -Autumn 2006



## redo (30 Aug 2006)

What percentage increase in property prices can we expect this season.  Will there be a crash?


----------



## CCOVICH (30 Aug 2006)

Discuss here.

Just because the season changes doesn't mean we need a new thread.


----------

